# RISOLTO:Failed to load module "dri dri2 vesa ati fbdev mga"

## neretux

Ho installato gentoo e voglio installare kde 4.4. Ho seguito queste guide:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/kde-config.html

Allora ho proceduto cosi:

```
emerge kde-meta:4.4

emerge xorg-server

emerge xorg-x11

emerge hald dbus

rc-update add hald default

rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add xdm default

emerge ati-drivers

eselect opengl set ati
```

Ho impostato 

```
DISPLAY_MANAGER="kdm"
```

 in /etc/conf.d/xdm ed ho seguito tutti i passaggi indicati nelle 2 guide, ma quando do 

```
startx
```

 non si parte e mi da in /var/log/Xorg.0.log questo mssaggio: 

```
(EE) Failed to load module "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module " dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "ati"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "mga"
```

Da dire che anche 

```
X -configure
```

 non funziona perchè mi da su /lib/libc.so.6 questo messaggio:  

```
Fatal server error: caught signal 11 (segmentation fault). server aborting
```

Che posso fare? Dove sbaglio?Last edited by neretux on Fri Jul 16, 2010 12:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neretux

Ho seguito questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml ed ho ricompilato il kernel, vediamo che succede...

----------

## k01

 *neretux wrote:*   

> Allora ho proceduto cosi:
> 
> ```
> emerge kde-meta:4.4
> 
> ...

 

a parte il fatto che se hai proceduto così l'ordine di installazione è sballato, tra l'altro xorg-server è contenuto in xorg-x11, e anche hald e dbus non è necessario installarli a parte perchè vengono inseriti come dipendenze avendo impostato le giuste use flags. in make.conf che flags hai messo? e la variabile video_cards?

----------

## neretux

Mi parte X ma ho schermo nero e si pianta. Che posso fare?

----------

## k01

ma non hai letto le mie due domande o le hai ignorate bellamente? in più aggiungo anche, che scheda video hai?

----------

## neretux

Grazie per la risposta. Sì le ho lette, ma non le ho ignorate ed infatti ti rispondo: la mia scheda è una ati 2400 xt mobility radeon ed il mio make.conf è questo.

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -02 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS=""-march=native -02 -pipe""

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse sse2 see3 3DNow! -gtk -gnome qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr extras"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

Ho sbagliato qualcosa?

Come posso risolvere?

----------

## ago

Welcome  :Smile: 

Innanzitutto come ti è stato già detto dovresti installare una cosa per volta, onde evitare di fare confusione.

Se stai installando Xorg 1.7 non c'è bisogno di dare 

```
X -configure
```

in più direi anche di aggiungere la USE="X"  :Smile: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

altra domanda... che profilo usi?

```
eselect profile list
```

nel caso tu voglia selezionarne uno fai così

```
eselect profile set inserisci_il_numero_che_vuoi 
```

i profili ti settano già di default un set di use flags utili. ad esempio, potresti usare il profile desktop/kde

poi riprova con un bel

```
emerge -uDN world
```

e forse scoprirai di dever re-installare un po' di pacchetti

----------

## neretux

Ragazzi allora la storia è andata a finire così: grazie ai vostri preziosi consigli ed alle letture del wiki ho capito tante cose ed allora ho riformattato ed ho installato nell'ordine:

1. gentoo, attivando nel menuconfig tutte le voci che mi intefessavano

2. xorg-server

3. lxde

ed ora ho un desktop gentoo perfettamente funzionante dal quale vi sto scrivendo (magari farò un mini-howto).

Grazie ancora!   :Very Happy: 

A presto

----------

## darkmanPPT

ottimo ottimo!!!

non dimenticare di mettere il tag [risolto] nel titolo

----------

